# Great Video grooming a Havanese!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a really good video on start to finish bathing a Havanese hope you all can learn as much as I did!
http://www.havaneseb....ooming_101.wmv It is long but well worth watching!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd like to see it Suzi, but it will not open for me. Do you have the web site?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.havanesebreed.com/ Just seeing what happens when I go to this and look for the video. Okay if you go to the web page and go down and keep looking to the left it will say grooming 101 and click on here it is.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

It still doesn't work.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Doesn't work for me either...wonder why?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> Doesn't work for me either...wonder why?


 That is so weird it works for me. Maybe it is because I downloaded a few months ago. Sorry if you want it you can find out if that publication is for sell or maybe I'll see if she will post it for us.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you scroll down the page on the right, you'll find the video (grooming 101). It's been around for awhile and is an excellent example of bathing and blowing dry a hav. It's on Talemaker site.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Worked for me...very informative and a great video...convinced me that I would never have the time to dedicate to little Josie for a "show" coat...


----------

